# More fry!



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

The old batch (only caught 4) was born three-and-a-half weeks ago, but today I noticed the female (who still had a decent amount of chub after the drops three weeks ago) was thinner this morning. 

...that sentence made no sense. 

Basically, she dropped some more! As far as I know, she dropped 11, and I've managed to catch 10 (1-7 with my dad as an extra pair of eyes, 8 was easy, 9 I siphoned from the surface, 10 was slow, and 11 is still at large). 

Yay, more mouths to feed! I hope they don't all end up stunted. *is paranoid*


----------



## fish1 (May 24, 2011)

if you Give them plenty of food a good variety ) and feed live foods when possible. Do good weekly water changes and they should be fine .


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

congrats! Good luck!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats! It's always fun watching fry grow up


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

water changes prevent stunting. Feed often, but small amounts and step up water changes to keep up with the extra feeding. Microworms smell awful, but my fry thrive on them, they can nibble them all day.


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

humdedum said:


> The old batch (only caught 4) was born three-and-a-half weeks ago, but today I noticed the female (who still had a decent amount of chub after the drops three weeks ago) was thinner this morning.
> 
> ...that sentence made no sense.
> 
> ...


Cool... what fish is this?

My molly is in her 8th week, after having her batch...and she still hasn't had the second. Although she is noticibly pregnant :/


----------



## Kie101291 (Jun 6, 2011)

Can anyone tell if my platy is pregnant? If you can, can you tell how long until she gives birth?


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

Should have made your own thread 

This way, you wouldn't have needed to highjack someone else's

But yes, defo pregnant


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Okay, here we go.  Skorpy, they're platy fry. 

I only have Hikari First Bites, Omega One Cichlid Flakes, TetraMin, and TetraVeggie. I feed a combination of all of these at least three times a day. I change the water for the 4 fry in the 10gal once a day, about 35% percent or so. 

In the 50 gallon, PWC's are so hard I only do them once a week, about 20%.

There are two options: put all the fry (month olds with the week olds) in the 10 gallon and fanatically change water several times a day. 

Or, leave the week old fry in the 50 gallon with the lame water change schedule I currently have going. The 50 gallon only has two inch-long platys in it, and the filters are Penguin 200 and 350, so I think it might be cleaner in the 50....but then they are in a breeder trap, which I know is awful, but I have nothing else.  

I have a spare, cycled Penguin 150, so maybe I could buy another ten gallon and a hood, and throw the new fry in there...?


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

humdedum said:


> Okay, here we go.  Skorpy, they're platy fry.
> 
> I only have Hikari First Bites, Omega One Cichlid Flakes, TetraMin, and TetraVeggie. I feed a combination of all of these at least three times a day. I change the water for the 4 fry in the 10gal once a day, about 35% percent or so.
> 
> ...


I had 2 week old fry in with 5 week old fry, and they were fine. And I changed 25% of the water every 3 days.


----------



## Kie101291 (Jun 6, 2011)

Skorpy said:


> Should have made your own thread
> 
> This way, you wouldn't have needed to highjack someone else's
> 
> But yes, defo pregnant


thanks so much! sorry i jacked this thread xD


----------



## Skorpy (May 1, 2011)

Kie101291 said:


> thanks so much! sorry i jacked this thread xD


hehe, It happens


----------

